# If you had $150 to spend....



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

UPDATE: I decided to purchase a pedal 

So I was given a bonus this year...was told to go pick something up on the company card worth $150.

I could gab a gift card for that amount or use it for a larger purpose, but I have a hard time spending money on myself at Xmas.

So, I thought it might be fun to throw this out there to see what other guitar players would buy with $150.

Rules;
Must be music or gear related
Don't go over $150
Must be new goods (Or used through a dealer - remember, you have to use a credit card)

Myself I think I might like to grab a pedal that will dress my Strat up a bit...jury is still out


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would go for a gift card at a music store. That way, you could take your time and wait a bit to see what appeals to you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The first thing that came to my mind was "diapers" but then I finished reading the OP so a pedal seems like the best idea. I'd say something like Fulltone or EHX


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say give the EP booster a shot with your Strat.

I myself am interested in the Carbon Copy Bright, but that's besides that point. 8)
Over budget too, I think.

I think that Daves' suggestion about a gift card would work, take your time deciding that way.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's tough.... $150 doesn't go too far at a music store these days.

my advice is use it on something you normally wouldn't want to or hate to spend money on.

whether that be a fancy strap, a guitar stand, strings, pedal or all the above. maybe a power supply for your board, or tools for guitar repair/maintenance. maybe it's consumables or set-up.

Personally, for example, I got a $75 visa from my employer and it's probably all going towards consumables for my race bike....unfortunately, that's next to nothing....haha!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OCD, SL Drive, or a gift card.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gift card or a pedal.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about a new microphone.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The budget Boss or EHX loopers probably come in at under $150, after taxes, and have both been well-received. My sense is that many players find loopers a real kick in the pants for their playing.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm...

Maybe a nice stool...

Or a pile of sheet music...

Or concert tickets...

Nice problem to have!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Maybe a nice stool...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I vote for concert tickets! Iron Maiden, ACC April 4th


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to go along with the gift card idea--unless you find a pedal that's in that range that is just what you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I vote for concert tickets! Iron Maiden, ACC April 4th


I take it all back - do this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a pawn shop around here with a few old Canadian amps and some '60s guitars. For $150 I should be able to get 3 amps 6and a few guitars. No one wants them and the price just keeps dropping.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a pawn shop around here with a few old Canadian amps and some '60s guitars. For $150 I should be able to get 3 amps 6and a few guitars. No one wants them and the price just keeps dropping. my


blam said:


> that's tough.... $150 doesn't go too far at a music store these days.
> 
> my advice is use it on something you normally wouldn't want to or hate to spend money on.
> 
> ...


My bonus will go towards parts for thep '81 Harley. That's not next to nothing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A bottle of single malt. There's some nice stuff at the $150 mark (I'd probably go with Lagavulin, which should leave you with a bit of change). 

Drink liberally and all your gear will sound better. Well, until tomorrow.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Fender Musical Instruments - American Vintage 52 Telecaster Pickups Set of 2*

*Your Price: $145.00CDN*


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Great ideas here....thanks everyone.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

You can always buy whatever you want even if it's more than 150$ and pay part of it with the card. That makes for a nice discount! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I would use it as a partial payment toward the Pharaoh Fuzz Supreme pedal. 6 combos of fuzz with the rotary switch including Germanium, Asymmetrical Germanium(standard Pharaoh), Silicon (standard Pharaoh), Mosfet,LED and Bypass (standard Pharaoh).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would buy 6 of these and use one each time you go out to one of these restaurants in 2016. I've gotten these as a gift before and I really liked them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Pawn shop for sure. Beer value. I meant best value. Get a visa gift card. Then it's not confined to one particular store ! Perhaps you should add like 50% and bring it up to $225 to open your options a bit.

Perhaps a cool acoustic to play a certain style of music.

At the buy mine sell yours in Mississauga I stumbled upon this for $180. A 1977 d-35



















"Copy" from Yamaha! (Well I tried for some good old suspense)



















I totally forgot about pickups. What a great idea. Id grab a motor city HB. Or an onamac set (kerry learned) for a Strat or tele. Billy gibbons just got him to make 24 pickups for a custo line of signature teles about to be released. His Strat set is $120 usd. The '64s are literallyjaw dropping.

Here is my Grosh Strat with the '64 set through a 1965 tremolux. First clean then dirty. Going through all the pickup positions (each a/b section per)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fgrosh-kl-64s-clean


This one has different drives on each section and all 5 sections. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fgrosh-kl-64s-ruk


Sorry to get carried away. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If i was spending 150 on Scotch, it would be 18 year old Aberlour


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> At the buy mine sell yours in Mississauga I stumbled upon this for $180. A 1977 d-35 "Copy" from Yamaha!


Sorry to derail the thread a bit...which model of Yamaha is this?
Congrats on the "theft"...so to speak.

@Scotty.....any progress on deciding what you are going to do with the $150.00?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

*Yamaha FG-365S *


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Bottle of scotch!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Sorry to derail the thread a bit...which model of Yamaha is this?
> Congrats on the "theft"...so to speak.
> 
> @Scotty.....any progress on deciding what you are going to do with the $150.00?


No worries Dave, go for it..not a derail...besides, that looks like a sweet find that I'd be happy to score myself and I'd like to know also

As for the $150, I forgot to mention that one of the rules was supposed to include that it could not include booze, smokes/cigars or lottery tix. Something to do with CRA regs. 

So, torn between the MXR baddass overdrive, the EP Booster and the Ibanez tube screamer pro. (The latter with a cash kick in on my part)

Maybe a gift card if allowed, either visa or Long & McQuade. There's a pawn shop with a lil tube amp I'm eyeing....so the visa part would be a nice chop off the top once the xmas dust settles.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You should be able to get an oz for $150? And with our new PM, the CRA should be OK with that, no?

The visa card is a great idea. I hate recommending pedals because everyone likes something different. $150 pawn shop spending spree would be fun. Who knows what you'll come home with.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

If you're thinking Scotch you could get 2 bottles (more or less) of Glenmorangie. Very tasty and a single malt! An SM57 or a 58 are sweet to have around mic wise. You might br able to find a used Mad Professor Ruby Red Booster for that. It's the dirt I always go back to and dresses up a strat beautifully. Maiden live is also an awesome option


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Xotic EP Booster for your Strat, and leave it on at all times.

Or a TC Electronics Ditto Looper. The small one goes for about $115 and I've heard nothing but good things.

You can get a nice pair of monitor headphones for that kind of money. Surprisingly a good way to improve your guitar playing - you'll play more if you can play without bothering anyone else in the house.

The Souldier guitar straps that Electric Mojo sells on here are fantastic and around $90.

A Pedaltrain nano pedalboard is a nice piece to have if you're starting to experiment with pedals.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, *the choice has been made *

One EP Booster just got the nod and now I just have to wait for the mailman!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool. Very useful pedal. I like mine.

But...............I licked mine once and it tasted like cold metal shite. Still rather have a bottle of Lagavulin. Ahhhhhh, whiskey!!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool. Very useful pedal. I like mine.
> 
> But...............I licked mine once and it tasted like cold metal shite. Still rather have a bottle of Lagavulin. Ahhhhhh, whiskey!!!!


Looking forward to playing through it...
Yes, a nice bottle would be good, but I wasn't allowed to buy any (part of CRA rules or some nonsense....I don't know how they write off the LCBO gift cards I give my customers...those are gifts too)
I'm enjoying a glass of Redbreast tonight anyway, so I'm not empty handed


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Just worth mentioning because it may be of benefit to others on here. Your employer is doing something cool here that more people should take advantage of. Every employer is allowed to give an employee a "gift" of up to $500 per year. It's part of your compensation, but you don't pay income tax on it. However, it can't be cash or a gift card, and I don't think it can be alcohol. Has to be a physical product. If anyone is getting a bonus, you should ask your employer to give you $500 as a physical gift. New tv? Guitar? Pedals? It will cost them the same and you'll save a couple hundred bucks in taxes. You have a good employer if they're doing this for you.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Go for a new Peddle.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

$150.00 is not a lot of money so I would go with the gift card and add some money to it and get something I really want.


----------

